# Arctic's Wheel of snow



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

has everyone played it yet?......could win pusher, Ipad, hat, shirt!!!!


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I got a tshirt in the mail a few weeks ago.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I Played But Still Haven't Got My Shirt


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I got a scraper and a couple tickets to some parking lot and see some guy hang a v plow on a guard rail. I have been told that this show was a big hit last season.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Played and waiting on my hat.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

x2 on played and waiting


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Just played today and I'm now waiting on my shirt.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I played a few weeks ago, i never got a confirmation email like it said I was going to get, I hope I get the t-shirt I won soon, all the prizes look cool, I like the toques. did anyone get an email after they played?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Waiting for my pusher box.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1650588 said:


> Waiting for my pusher box.


I'll check the delivery date. I know it was Boss red.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pushin 2 Please;1650517 said:


> Played and waiting on my hat.


good thing you don't know about these........

















I'll see what I can find for ya later next week when I go into the office.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BC Handyman;1650587 said:


> I played a few weeks ago, i never got a confirmation email like it said I was going to get, I hope I get the t-shirt I won soon, all the prizes look cool, I like the toques. did anyone get an email after they played?


I dont think anyone got one.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess I won a shirt. Hopefully it shows up before the snow does Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

No I didn't know about those but I know where you live!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

it landed on hat, but said I won a shirt!! haha hey free is free. THanks!!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

how many times can you play


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

NorthernSvc's;1650897 said:


> how many times can you play


I've played your info six times already...thanks for the pusher!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I have played twice ;-)

edit : three times now


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

road2damascus;1650905 said:


> I have played twice ;-)
> 
> edit : three times now


Soon you will have a whole new wardrobe. I have a friend that drinks 2 cases of beer a week. I think he has 50 Molson T shirts.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

cet;1650915 said:


> Soon you will have a whole new wardrobe. I have a friend that drinks 2 cases of beer a week. I think he has 50 Molson T shirts.


my dad had a whole drawer full of miller high life shirts by doing the same.

one day i might even have an arctic pusher if i ever get that big.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1650904 said:


> I've played your info six times already...thanks for the pusher!


thats funny... I was doing the same thing and i just got your ipad


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

looks like all my trucks are gonna have new scrapers this year  Thanks Arctic!!!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

NorthernSvc's;1650956 said:


> funny... I just got your ipad


 :-( 
How hard or soft did you spin it? I cant get it to stop on ipad!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

road2damascus;1650964 said:


> :-(
> How hard or soft did you spin it? I cant get it to stop on ipad!


need to grab your monitor with two hands and shake the piss out of it. Shaking the tower will only cause the tilt to kick in!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lmao, I got a laptop so should I put the whole thing in the paint shaker?


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1650968 said:


> need to grab your monitor with two hands and shake the piss out of it. Shaking the tower will only cause the tilt to kick in!


what about my phone?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm getting 6 new scrapers! If they send them all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

after hours of exhaustion testing, I found if you spin the phone in Reverse you'll win!!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1650982 said:


> after hours of exhaustion testing, I found if you spin the phone in Reverse you'll win!!


well, I treated my phone like a wii controller, spun it backwards and it still didn't work :-(


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Need 538 to 543 RPMs....apple spin at 610 RPM.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

just won a hat and aced the bonus...anyone out there know Greg's Lawn and Landscape (guy in the vid)? I bought a z spray from him about a year ago and drove to him from st.louis to pick it up...it was a very very impressive business setup. I thought he said at that time he said he was a dealer for Arctic


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

I played a couple weeks ago, can't remember if I won the shirt or hat, whichever it was it was the opposite of what the pin landed on, never got the email, still waiting to see if anything shows up in the mail....


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

NOTHING HAS SHOWED UP in the mail :-(


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you pay for the postage?

Dennis just got his Monday I think..... its a 6 to 8 week for delivery..... should have about the 1st plowable snow


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Same here 3 of us in the office 
won shirts and Hats
Did the Bonus won that too and Nothing.
No Arctic Wear from this or when we bought our pushers.
Empty Promises


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1665550 said:


> Did you pay for the postage?
> 
> Dennis just got his Monday I think..... its a 6 to 8 week for delivery..... should have about the 1st plowable snow


Never received a email. Used three different ones too. I spun in October. First plowable... So I get it in January?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I played, still waiting for 6 ice scrapers. I hope they mail them out before March.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Been waiting too. Hope I get my hat this winter?


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothing ever showed up for me either. I've been waiting like Ralphie in A Christmas Story for my shirt to show up but nothing as of yet. I run home and check the mail everyday. Very disappointed.:crying:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

SSS Inc.;1665574 said:


> Nothing ever showed up for me either. I've been waiting like Ralphie in A Christmas Story for my shirt to show up but nothing as of yet. I run home and check the mail everyday. Very disappointed.:crying:


x2 still waiting for my shirt.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Never stops spinning


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

been waiting also!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sawboy;1665623 said:


> Never stops spinning


Its only takes a quarter..... when you put in the Susan B Anthony dollar, it gets all jacked up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm sure everything will start showing up soon....


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Now just look what I started Pat. Guess I will be deemed a trouble maker now. Oh wait, I already got that status. Carry on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

road2damascus;1665664 said:


> Now just look what I started Pat. Guess I will be deemed a trouble maker now. Oh wait, I already got that status. Carry on.


Your punch card is getting full. Anymore trouble, you'll have to face the committee. sorry Mike, you brought this upon yourself....


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1665667 said:


> Your punch card is getting full. Anymore trouble, you'll have to face the committee. sorry Mike, you brought this upon yourself....


Out of a choice of the belt, pipe wrench, or boat oar.....I will make a plea for the belt this time :-(


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The committee in session. Your sentence will be doled out soon enough....


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

My t-shirt came in the mail today.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

good to hear, I hope I get mine soon


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

T shirt came today, still waiting for 5 or 6 scrapers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I thought I won the ipad,all I got was a t shirt today!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Got my T-Shirt today, but it's too small and had to give it to my kid.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1670406 said:


> I thought I won the ipad,all I got was a t shirt today!


I got six pads and a half dozen window scrapers......thanks for playing guys, please enjoy the Tee's.....LOL


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

BUFF;1670430 said:


> Got my T-Shirt today, but it's too small and had to give it to my kid.


Are you suprised, I'm not


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I still have nothing.:crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SSS Inc.;1670476 said:


> I still have nothing.:crying:


Would you like a rock charlie Brown?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BC Handyman;1670454 said:


> Are you suprised, I'm not


No, not really......it's hard finding "adult sized" freebies.....:laughing:

The boy liked it but will out grow it in a year....


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

SSS Inc.;1670476 said:


> I still have nothing.:crying:


Maybe 1olddogtwo will send you an ice scraper....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Wilnip;1670532 said:


> Maybe 1olddogtwo will send you an ice scraper....


You'll have to send him the postage for it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

got my tee a couple weeks ago


----------

